# Ender's Game - Das große Spiel: Deutscher Trailer zum Kinofilm



## FlorianStangl (15. Mai 2013)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ender's Game - Das große Spiel: Deutscher Trailer zum Kinofilm* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ender's Game - Das große Spiel: Deutscher Trailer zum Kinofilm


----------



## steel2000 (15. Mai 2013)

Der Roman ist mir unbekannt und so kommt zwangsläufig die Frage auf, weshalb ausgerechnet die jungen Leute die Hoffnung der Menschen darstellen sollen?
Gerade wegen H.Ford und und B.Kingsley werde ich den Streifen auf dem Merkzettell haben.


----------



## Stonemender (21. Mai 2013)

Deine Frage ist leicht beantwortet:

Ender ist ein Dritt, also das dritte genehmigte Kind. Kinder in der Zukunft werden genetisch gezüchtet um perfekte Krieger zu erhalten. Die ersten beiden Versuche schlugen fehl, Peter war zu aggressiv und seine Schwester zu mitfühlend. Ender ist das perfekte Mittelmaß 

Ich finds ein wenig schade, dass man sich nicht an die Buchvorlage gehalten hat, wo die Ausserirdischen noch ganz profan "die Krabbler" hießen. Irgendwie fand ich das besser also solche hochgestochenen Kunstbegriffe.


----------



## Xardas1 (21. Mai 2013)

das buch fand ich früher scgon super  
ich hoffe nur, dass der film ordetnlich wird, und nicht in eine Micheal Bay-Action-Orgie ausartet


----------



## Enisra (21. Mai 2013)

irgendwie würde ich mich mehr über den Film freuen, wenn ich nicht die Biografie des Autors durchgelesen hätte


----------



## masterofcars (22. Mai 2013)

Die Bücher sind super, absolute Empfehlung. 
Und sorry das ich das jetzt einfach mal behaupte. Wenn man das Buch und die Geschichte wirklich als Maßstab nimmt, kann der Film nur ein "Add On"  werden und/oder den Inhalt des Buches nicht oder nur geringfügig transportieren. 
Die Gedanken von Ender sind nicht darstellbar in diesem Ausmass in einem Film. Und damit geht das Wesentliche verloren.


----------

